

The New Facebook News Feed: A UX Breakdown - ztratar
http://zachtratar.com/?post=%2Ffacebook.html

======
ComputerGuru
Sorry, completely off-topic rant but for an article about UX, TFA is on the
crappiest-UX site I've ever seen.

First, half the page is dedicated to a head shot of the author. And then, to
make matters worse, scrolling is completely broken. I spent several seconds
swiping my trackpad in frustration, unable to understand why the page was
refusing to scroll only to realize you can only scroll if the cursor is on the
right side of the page. Permalinks are broken/non-existent, too.

Frankly, the entire site (from domain name, to ginormous headshot, to half the
page dedicated to "about myself") screams narcissism.

~~~
ztratar
Also, I'm not a narcissist. In my experience, it's best to give constructive
feedback instead of slander.

~~~
justjimmy
We all are. It's just to different degrees and how we harness it - ie
attributes such as self pride/confidence (positive narcissism) vs
arrogance/grandiose (negative).

Narcissism is getting a more bad rep due to today's over sharing platforms
(and for valid reasons), but I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss/defend from the
label.

You may not notice it, but outsiders can see it more easily (ie: headshot
taking half the page). I notice you even took the time to shop in an
artificial background for your headshot. Just these lil bits that add up.

As for the article content, I'm surprised you went for a UX breakdown without
using the product (or do you have beta access?) Visually I like the redesign,
but not knowing how the menus work, actually using the product and knowing
that the announcment page is full of carefully curated photos, it's hard for
me to comment and compare.

Edit: OP said wasn't shopped - I stand corrected.

~~~
ztratar
Well thought out and I partly agree. The background actually isn't
photoshopped. There was a blue curtain at a career fair booth.

My analysis is purely from the shots and common behavior patterns among other
web apps.

------
fluorescentLAMP
Completely unusable website for me running a relative recent version of Chrome
on an older Ubuntu. Scroll functionality completely broken.

The irony isn't lost on me.

------
popsomoa
A small UX feedback on your website - I spent a couple minutes trying to
figure out why I couldn't scroll with my mouse and realized that it was
because my cursor was over the left side of the website with the headshot
which is separate from the article.

~~~
ztratar
That will be fixed soon. Thanks for the feedback!

------
acturbo
there is no way i can begin to read your article with your ginormous head shot
staring at me.

~~~
aaronharnly
Agreed. This is what it looks like after a double-tap zoom on iPhone:
<http://i.imgur.com/wy6kGiJ.png>

~~~
d23
A bit disconcerting to say the least.

------
tvirot
Also, once I clicked the link to your About page on the left, the only way to
navigate back to the post was to refresh the page...

------
d23
Does anyone else have 3 scrollbars on this site?

~~~
rhizome
No, but...

<http://imgur.com/QJCC8lD>

~~~
adlpz
This is hilarious

------
ibrahimcesar
That guy´s face is frigin huge!

